# NPM's Project 240SR in Sport Compact Car Mag



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

For those of you who might be interested, NPM's Project 240SR is featured in the current (September) Sport Compact Car Magazine. It's the white S13 on the cover below


----------

